# Introducing Hexblade Warlock on Axis Island



## BaconNinja (Mar 26, 2021)

I've been running the Zeitgeist Path for a several sessions, and its been going great. They've just got to Axis Island and won the sea cave encounter. A new player wants to join us next session, with a Hexblade Warlock. The character concept they have is an ex-Pardwight University profesor who became semi-obsessed with voices they heard from some magical artifact, and have for some reason traveled to Axis Island for this. Knowing the Zeitgeist module, what do you think might be a good patron and reason to travel to Axis Island? I was thinking either an ancient artifact (which would explain Axis Island), or the swords of Srasama which I have seen suggested by others. What would you say would be the goals of the swords of Srasama (or some ancient artifact?), and what would they communicate? Any suggestions for good ways to tie the patron into the constables efforts?


----------



## skotothalamos (Mar 26, 2021)

The Arsenal of Dhebisu is also a solid pick. There’s some info in the players guide and more info in Diaspora, I believe.


----------

